# Waste Paint Hardener/Disposal



## stu

I have about 70 5gal buckets of latex waste paint and looking for a reasonable option for hardening/disposing in a responsible manner. Any suggestions?


----------



## Humble Abode

70-5 gallon buckets? Why?

I take off the lids and let them dry out. I don't have that many because most of my paint gets left with the customer...


----------



## ProWallGuy

Call around and try to donate them. Churches, shelters, Habitat for Humanity, etc.


----------



## jackrabbit5

You could try Rock Hard paint hardener from www.rockmiracle.com, it's a powder you add to the paint. It doesn't so much harden it, but makes it a thick gel that can apparently be disposed of in the landfill. I got a packet of it to try out, 3/4 tsp. will make a cup of water into a gelatinous blob.


----------



## Tmrrptr

The approved method of disposal here in California is to dump it in a ditch or holding area on your own property, allow it to dry, then dispose of it as regular solid waste at any landfill.

We have used much as undercoating and whatever selected color over it...

I have also selectively blended large amounts together when a customer had absolutely no interest in what color was used on a project.
That's the best way!
They get good quality product for the cost of the cheapest out there.

Got to double strain that old paint!
r


----------



## DelW

Cat Litter, 2.97 for a 25 lb bag:thumbup:


----------



## oakley

Call your city/county waste disposal dept. Often they will have a hazmat drop off site set up a few times a year for RESIDENTIAL customers. So, give a few 5's to each employee and have them drop them off. Or do what we do and donate them to a construction waste reuse center.


----------



## Rich

stu said:


> I have about 70 5gal buckets of latex waste paint and looking for a reasonable option for hardening/disposing in a responsible manner. Any suggestions?


have any enemies?


----------



## chrisn

Cat Litter, 2.97 for a 25 lb bag:thumbup:

YES!:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP

I always mix up my extras until I come up with a color I like. Then when bored I paint my place or a friends. My last landlords loved how nice their place looked compared to the dirty flat walls/trim they gave me. Also give alot away. So & so is always painting something. Offer them a not far off color from what they want, and they always take it cause it's free.


----------



## timhag

Humble Abode said:


> 70-5 gallon buckets? Why?
> 
> I take off the lids and let them dry out. I don't have that many because most of my paint gets left with the customer...


Same here


----------



## Tmrrptr

A big 10-4 to that one!!!

Most of the paint I buy is left with the customer... ON THEIR WALLS!

I don't know how long it took to accumulate that much, but we didn't have 350 gallons stocked in our warehouse for t/u and matching after we did 260 residential units for one of the big builders with maybe 15 color schemes in the tract. It may have been wise to keep it, for the year's warranty, and mostly damage done by other subs where we got called in after repairs...

70 - 5's is a big chunk of money... and then to pay storage costs for it?

I'm sure floorspace is tight in everyone's shop!

Use it for undercoating before letting it dry out and sending to the landfill.


----------



## art

yes cat litter, works great ive used it before and inexpensive.


----------



## Jannie

How much cat litter, I've got a bunch of 1 gal cans to toss out, most are not full, left by tennants who did some of their own painting (groan) that I have to repaint when they leave.
Jannie


----------



## Tmrrptr

I'm really having trouble understanding the reason for the kitty litter.
It just seems like throwing good money after bad, no matter how cheap it is.

Throw me a bone here!


----------



## Joewho

Most places have programs like Habitat for Humanity to donate paint to. - free

Otherwise, look for a municiple program that takes paint once or twice a year - free.


----------



## Z paint

are we talking used kitty litter or new...lol imagine mixing really old kitty litter....and then painting an enemies place with a textured finish


----------



## Housepainter

Z paint said:


> are we talking used kitty litter or new...lol imagine mixing really old kitty litter....and then painting an enemies place with a textured finish


Man the humor is better here then paying to go to the comedy's shows over at Biloxi :notworthy:


----------



## Housepainter

Again if it is usable, donate it to some non-profit... Take the tax write-off...


----------



## polakthepainter

I mix mine left overs together with some flat and use it to paint the gagrages, 75 should last you few years lol.


----------



## vermontpainter

Tmrrptr said:


> The approved method of disposal here in California is to dump it in a ditch or holding area on your own property, allow it to dry, then dispose of it as regular solid waste at any landfill.


Are you serious? That is really surprising to hear about old holier than thou environmental crusading California. I would not be seen dumping paint in a ditch in any state, regardless of approved methods. How would that be better than letting it harden in the pail?


----------



## vermontpainter

Does anyone know if this is true about California?


----------



## Thepaintman

Here in California, if I dumped my old paints in a ditch and got cautght by the city, county or EPA they would have my hide and my pocketbook. You can pour paints on cardboard or other surfaces, allow to evaporate, dry and then to the dump and that's OK. Not in the ground:no: 

Interestingly, years back I attended a lead abatement seminar and there the speaker gave the illustration of a guy who had some old doors and frames on which lead based paint had been applied. He said the rule is that to strip this lead paint off it required masking and stripping according to hazardous material regulations and once stripped disposed at a hazardous material waste site. But the same unstripped doors and trims could be taken to a city dumpand tossed. Ironic isn't it - where does the lead go at the dump site? Into our drinking water.


----------



## Rossiter Painting

we use our left over paint. That doesn't stay with the customer as primer. If the color is close enough to the finish paint color.


----------



## Firemike

I get rid of a lot of my extra paint using www.freecycle.org. Go to their site, type in your city and state and it will give you the nearest chapters to your area.

I got rid of about 45 gallons of various colors and types last fall. )I also get rid of a lot of other construction material here too.) There is always someone that can use it, or is not well off and can't afford to buy it, but will gladly come and pick it up. When I placed the ad, I advised them that it is all or nothing, they have to take all the paint, not pick through it for the ones the want. 

I got several emails for the paint I had, the first was a young couple just bought their first house and couldn't afford to paint it, and were very happy and appreciative to get the paint, and I was glad to get rid of it for free instead of paying to have it properly disposed of, or going through the hastle of trying to sell it on eBay. 

I took 4 ceiling fans out of a restaurant the I do work for, they were a couple years old, still worked fine, but not worth a lot, yet till too good to throw in a landfill. Put an ad in freecycle, and a single mother was very happy to get them for her and her kids rooms, as they don't have air conditioning and very little extra money to work with.

I kow there are some that go around getting the free stuff and turning around and selling it on eBay, but oh well... You'll always find them somewhere.


----------



## firestick100

Firemike said:


> I get rid of a lot of my extra paint using www.freecycle.org. Go to their site, type in your city and state and it will give you the nearest chapters to your area. I got rid of about 45 gallons of various colors and types last fall. )I also get rid of a lot of other construction material here too.) There is always someone that can use it, or is not well off and can't afford to buy it, but will gladly come and pick it up. When I placed the ad, I advised them that it is all or nothing, they have to take all the paint, not pick through it for the ones the want. I got several emails for the paint I had, the first was a young couple just bought their first house and couldn't afford to paint it, and were very happy and appreciative to get the paint, and I was glad to get rid of it for free instead of paying to have it properly disposed of, or going through the hastle of trying to sell it on eBay. I took 4 ceiling fans out of a restaurant the I do work for, they were a couple years old, still worked fine, but not worth a lot, yet till too good to throw in a landfill. Put an ad in freecycle, and a single mother was very happy to get them for her and her kids rooms, as they don't have air conditioning and very little extra money to work with. I kow there are some that go around getting the free stuff and turning around and selling it on eBay, but oh well... You'll always find them somewhere.


 That's a great idea Mike! If its old paint that is no good or has any value, i get cheap store brand bags of kitty litter (ShopRite for me) and a cup will harden a gallon can. I usually dump a few gallons in a 5 gallon pail and dump in a few cups of litter and it's hard the next day


----------

